# No directories after the fresh install



## fnucc (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello to all on the forum,

Today I decided to go back to old day and installed FreeBSD on one partition on my second disk. Everything went well, no error messages during installation, but there's one small problem: When I log in, I can see directories starting with dot (.profile, for example), but there are no other directory such as etc, bin and so on. 

I added one user and I'm not using root account. Can you tell me did I need to install something additional (I made a DVD and installed almost everything from it) or I am missing something obvious?

Thank you.


----------



## SNK (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome!

.profile is not a directory. Are you sure you are not in your home directory? Because if you can boot into the system and can run ls then /etc, etc., should be in the correct place.


----------



## fnucc (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I boot the system and enter name and password and get $ prompt. When I issue *ls* I get nothing, *ls -a* shows a few files starting with "." and there are no other directories. I made a test directory, get into it, get out, that works. I thought I'll see /etc and other directories when I log in.


----------



## SNK (Dec 25, 2011)

You ran ls in your home directory. Instead try:
`# ls -la /`

Run pwd to see in which directory you are.


----------



## fnucc (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, this is embarrassing, pwd didn't come to my mind. After years on Mac and Windows I forgot basic stuff from old unix and qnx days. Thank you, SNK, you helped me a lot.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 25, 2011)

Keep the Handbook close. Check chapter 4 which covers the UNIX basics.

You can also install a local version of the entire documentation: misc/freebsd-doc-en.


----------



## fnucc (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you, Beastie, I'll look around the forum trying to find some area where I can be of help too.


----------

